# štědrý or velkorysý



## Setwale_Charm

Ahoj!!
 Which would be a native Czech speaker's choice in a combination like "he is a generous man"?


----------



## michcim

Both are possible, so you have to choise its meaning first. Otherwise nobody can unswer the question.


----------



## Jana337

"Štědrý" means that he is not stingy (in terms of giving money and things), whereas "velkorysý" can also mean "forgiving" or "broadminded".


----------



## carcoolka

I personally prefer "Štědrý" if you speak about money.
"Velkorysý" is a broader term, as Jana337 mentioned.


----------



## werrr

Why beat about the bush? The literal translation for "velkorysý" works fine in English. Literally, it means "of great character".


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Vel'mi děkuji všem!


----------

